# Snake ID please



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

found this little fella hanging out by the garden beds. Never seen one like this before. Checked the DNR site but they don't post pics of juveniles


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Brown Snake?
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61198--,00.html


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

jasonvanorder said:


> View attachment 257252
> found this little fella hanging out by the garden beds. Never seen one like this before. Checked the DNR site but they don't post pics of juveniles


We were up at the dam on the Ausable yesterday. Seen all kinds of baby water snakes, must be just the right time of the year.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

jasonvanorder said:


> View attachment 257252
> found this little fella hanging out by the garden beds. Never seen one like this before. Checked the DNR site but they don't post pics of juveniles


Dekay or Brown snake?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

dekays brown snake. They dont get very big. worm and insect eaters mostly.


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

That's a copper belly snake, they are the most common snake in the U. P.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tamike3030 said:


> That's a copper belly snake, they are the most common snake in the U. P.


no.

Not only is that not a Copper Bellied Water Snake but copper bellies are listed as endangered and are incredibly rare.


----------

